# First "Big" Bass of 2009



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 28, 2009)

After 2 days of rain, I headed out again today to fish a couple overflowing ponds. I caught a pickerel (presumably one of the 10 or so I put into this pond last summer, also the first I had caught out of this pond) on an X-Rap and went fishless for a couple hours in a couple ponds with 3 different baits. I made my way back to the first biggest pond with a Bagley Baitfish tied on and caught a couple bass. According to lengths and girths, they went 3.4 pounds and 5.6 pounds respectively.

Pickerel






3.4 pounds





Bream tail means swimbait time





Gut





5.6 pounds





Same 5.6


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice fish, I cannot wait to see the swimbait fish. No loafers? I lost a really nice one today as well....on a floating rattle trap. Unfortunately the water temp is still hovering around 40, with ice still lingering. I assume the water temp where you are is a tad higher, as you are wearing shorts


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking catches FML... =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2009)

This Thread is Worthless Without LOAFERS



nice catching1


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice man! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 28, 2009)

nice catch Fishingsmylife and give him some slack guys, you can see the ties on the loafers in the 5th picture


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 28, 2009)

I fixed the last picture so you can see one shoe :lol: Ya'll know I can't catch fish without the loafers


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

nice hawgs...


----------



## whj812 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice fishing man!!!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 28, 2009)

nice fish congrads


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 28, 2009)

Great Job! Those are all nice fish!


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice fish!

How do you like the Bagley Baitfish? Those are lipless right? I seen some real good looking crappie ones on TackleWarehouse. Are they worth buying? I LOVE lipless cranks!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 1, 2009)

I like that Bagley Baitfish pretty well. I got it over more Rattletraps because it's shaped more like a bream or crappie, and that is the main forage in the ponds I fish. I don't know if that makes a difference since its a reaction bite, but I have had good success with the bait.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to see that these were loafer  bass - they are the best kind! :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice fish my loafer wearing friend =D>


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 1, 2009)

I usually only buy 2 lipless cranks: Spro Aruka Shad, and Strike King Rey Eye Shad. I think i may try the Bagley though. 

Does it have lots of small rattles, or a couple big ones? I know that is the major difference in the 2 i listed above.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 11, 2009)

:twisted: Great job!!!! What a gut on the LM.=D>


----------

